# Any interest in Red hump geophagus fry?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals was curious if anyone would be interested in Red hump geophagus fry in the future. I may have a few available in the coming months. months. I am also curious as to the sell price for these Cichlids at an inch.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

$2 as a breeder and yes


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, i am not really breeder or anything lol. but was curious. as they get larger there more value i suppose. maybe i will grow the few fry i have a bit larger then an inch.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Thanks, i am not really breeder or anything lol. but was curious. as they get larger there more value i suppose. maybe i will grow the few fry i have a bit larger then an inch.


Are you going to breed standachneri?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a batch of fry that are very young from the pair i have, but i dont intent to sell by the hundreds lol.


----------

